# Ike



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Whats with all these Ikes? Iwent on team battle once and there were THREE Ikes. I was the oddball. Is he.. a bit overused?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes...Most people not on here that I know like Ike for some reason.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2008)

He's one of the main ones I use, but I stop using him if he's being used too much altogether.  The main character I use a lot (probably 2nd most) that virtually no one else does is Pikachu.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 22, 2008)

Ike is overused because he's relatively easy to use.  I used to think it was hard to use him because he's slow, but his strength is overkill. he's just as easy and cheap as Pit.

I barely use him anymore because he's way too easy...  I've been working on fighting with honor rather than winning or losing, which is why I barely use Sonic anymore.  Holding a reputation for being an honorable player is better than beating someone with an easy character.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2008)

Ya, I'm starting to like ROB too.  And maybe I'll use Ganondorf for a little bit.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow.

I salute you.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Ike is overused because he's relatively easy to use.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Ike is overused because he's relatively easy to use.  I used to think it was hard to use him because he's slow, but his strength is overkill. *he's just as easy and cheap as Pit.*
> 
> I barely use him anymore because he's way too easy...  I've been working on fighting with honor rather than winning or losing, which is why I barely use Sonic anymore.  Holding a reputation for being an honorable player is better than beating someone with an easy character.


 Amen right there. I always see Pit, Sonic, Ike, and Ness when I battle, it's ********. It's fun though to watch Ike struggle to get back on stage, because Aether sucks.  I see my brother die more time using Aether than me owning him as Link/Toon Link. It's sad. 

Ike= Epic Fail
Pit= Pain in the Rear, Extremely Cheap with that move where he spins his bow.


----------



## JJH (Mar 23, 2008)

Heh that was kind of funny Gremp... "I'd rather fight for honor..." Sounds like something Ike would say.

I use Ike, but not because he's easy to win with. I just like Ike. If I win, yay, I know people will complain because I used a "cheap character". If I lose, oh well, at least I'm having fun with the game.

And who do you guys think is the hardest character to use (well)?


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Ya, I'm starting to like ROB too. And maybe I'll use Ganondorf for a little bit.


My least two favorite characters.     

I used to use Ike but he was a tad bit slow for me. I used him yesterday on Norfair and won in a fierce three-way battle with my friends.

Hardest to use, probably Olimar for me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 23, 2008)

How is Ike cheep? You know, there is something called dodging? He is extremely slow, and its easy to get out of the way of his attacks.


----------



## JJH (Mar 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> How is Ike cheep? You know, there is something called dodging? He is extremely slow, and its easy to get out of the way of his attacks.






			
				Tom said:
			
		

> It's fun though to watch Ike struggle to get back on stage, because Aether sucks.



And that. People complain about Ike and then call him cheap...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think Ike is a pretty balanced character, not cheap. he's powerful and has an insane attack range, but his recovery move isn't the best and he's very slow compared to most characters.

@JJH: Hardest character to use well? Depends, there are two extremes for me. Dedede is hard to win with and hard to master, and Sonic is easy to win with but hard to master.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> How is Ike cheep? You know, there is something called dodging? He is extremely slow, and its easy to get out of the way of his attacks.


 He can't beat them that's why he calls them cheap.  And ZF, he wouldn't understand that it matters who is actually using the character and not what character the person is using.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think there are any "cheap" characters in Brawl because they all have weaknesses, and every move can be countered with a different one...


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 23, 2008)

lolz, what's all this about having a bad recovery?  Side B please.  He has a perfect recovery for both when he's far from the stage and for when he's right under it.

And all that about dodging...  When someone constantly uses a move that will easily kill you at 30%, it's obviously going to hit you sometime.  And Ike seriously isn't that slow... Side B and the Aether are pretty fast.  When they give a character a move that hits up, left, and right at the same time and will kill at 30%, and still has a fast execution speed (^A), you know something's wrong.

And yes, there are cheap characters.  Pit's side-B is freaking annoying, and you have 0.1 seconds to dodge it, because it executes immediately, then it catches you in the ring, you're helpless, you get 20-30 damage, then it sends you flying.  You get back on the stage, they do it again.  You can't even shield it because the shield doesn't last long enough.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 23, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> lolz, what's all this about having a bad recovery?  Side B please.  He has a perfect recovery for both when he's far from the stage and for when he's right under it.
> 
> And all that about dodging...  When someone constantly uses a move that will easily kill you at 30%, it's obviously going to hit you sometime.  And Ike seriously isn't that slow... Side B and the Aether are pretty fast.  When they give a character a move that hits up, left, and right at the same time and will kill at 30%, and still has a fast execution speed (^A), you know something's wrong.
> 
> And yes, there are cheap characters.  Pit's side-B is freaking annoying, and you have 0.1 seconds to dodge it, because it executes immediately, then it catches you in the ring, you're helpless, you get 20-30 damage, then it sends you flying.  You get back on the stage, they do it again.  You can't even shield it because the shield doesn't last long enough.


 I agree that pit's side B is annoying, but you can move out of it...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

You can move out of it before getting 10 damage, unless someone skillfull with it catches you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 23, 2008)

Eh, I don't find a problem with Ike.
It's really just Sonic and Pit for me.

Seriously, Sonic has a HOMING attack....I know you can dodge it, but still...that's pretty lame..... >__>

And Pit's YAYAYAYAYAYAYYA is damn annoying.


Word to Str0m for using Pikachu though.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Eh, I don't find a problem with Ike.
> It's really just Sonic and Pit for me.
> 
> Seriously, Sonic has a HOMING attack....I know you can dodge it, but still...that's pretty lame..... >__>
> ...


 I love YOU!
You have the same thoughts as me.


----------



## JJH (Mar 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Seriously, Sonic has a HOMING attack....I know you can dodge it, but still...that's pretty lame..... >__>


 Wait, that's a homing attack? 

Wow... I thought my friend just got really good...


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> And Pit's YAYAYAYAYAYAYYA is damn annoying.


 The combo of his awful voice acting plus that move makes it the most annoying thing in the game.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And his victory poses- you notice his mouth doesn't actually move?
A black square just appears on his face...it's revolting.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

*Shudders*

That's just weird... :brrrr:


----------



## SL92 (Mar 24, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can dodge that homing attack (it really never hits anyway) but my brother always catches me in that YAYAYAYAYA attack. It gets me up to 40% damage before I can DI out of it, sometimes.

I faced both DF and Storm in a match once. Scary stuff. I forget who won.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can dodge that homing attack (it really never hits anyway) but my brother always catches me in that YAYAYAYAYA attack. It gets me up to 40% damage before I can DI out of it, sometimes.

I faced both DF and Storm in a match once. Scary stuff. I forget who won. [/quote]
 Why was it scary?

And I'm pretty sure we all won a few matches.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why was it scary?

And I'm pretty sure we all won a few matches. [/quote]
 I was the oddball of the group, I used Marth and MK, I think. You and Storm are good with Pikachu, you don't spam Down B. Hard to find (and face) good Pikachu users.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I was the oddball of the group, I used Marth and MK, I think. You and Storm are good with Pikachu, you don't spam Down B. Hard to find (and face) good Pikachu users. [/quote]
 Reminds me of Melee...   
:wub:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

So, I just started using Pikachu, right?

I think I've got a new main.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

*hi fives*


----------



## Micah (Mar 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So, I just started using Pikachu, right?
> 
> I think I've got a new main.


 Really?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, not "main main"... that's still reserved for Ganondorf.  But Pikachu's definitely up there now.  Compared to Melee, he's an absolute monster.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually don't find him changed at all.
I think he's one of the few characters that didn't change in the slightest.

Which is probably why I still rape with him. Pikachu's been my longstanding main.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Brawl made all my Mains betray me...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 26, 2008)

I use Ike as my main. The thing is, he is hard to use.

Very easily you can die. All it really takes is for you to push me off the edge.

It is so hard for Ike to get back up.

Ike isn't really the player who you chase after others with. You let them come to you and counter their moves. That's why he has a charge move and a defense move which only work if you are right there.

Actually, every move he has needs you to be RIGHT there.

(Of course, he can move to the side very quickly but that lags a lot. All you really need to do is attack him from some distance. If you can throw an item at him and then come in for some quick punches)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 26, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I use Ike as my main. The thing is, he is hard to use.
> 
> Very easily you can die. All it really takes is for you to push me off the edge.
> 
> ...


 There hasn't been lag on wifi since the 2nd day the game came out, and no one uses items really anymore.  But, I'm an Ike player and I chase after players, it is easy to recover if you know how to, and you move to your opponent so your moves that have to be right next to them hit...otherwise they don't and you're screwed.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 26, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The charges and the down B involve your opponent coming to you. Same with up B too.

The only move which involves you moving really is side B. If you get 100% damage and fall of the edge far enough you don't be getting back up. If you are 8 feet away and below the edge you can't get back up.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 26, 2008)

You can go to them with B-Down, Jump towards them and press it and it works.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 26, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> You can go to them with B-Down, Jump towards them and press it and it works.


 However, if they go above you you can only go straight up, wait for a second, and then continue moving. All of this may take 3.5-5 seconds just go up. Toon Link would be on the other side of the stage by then.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 26, 2008)

I haven't used Ike yet, nor do I plan to.


----------



## MGMT (Mar 26, 2008)

Guys Pit isn't cheap. All characters are mostly evenly balanced. Yes Pit has that annoying as hell move but hes really weak. He just brings percent up to a really high number.  The up-b save move of his is starts out really slow, and accelerates. So you have an good chance of knocking him off of small stages.

Ike isn't cheap at all. None of the characters are cheap. Just learn how to fight them instead of complaining like *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing pussys. Its a GAME chill out. If you don't like a character go OUTSIDE and do something else.  Your life isn't confined to some video game system made by Nintendo.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 26, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Guys Pit isn't cheap. All characters are mostly evenly balanced. Yes Pit has that annoying as hell move but hes really weak. He just brings percent up to a really high number.  The up-b save move of his is starts out really slow, and accelerates. So you have an good chance of knocking him off of small stages.
> 
> Ike isn't cheap at all. None of the characters are cheap. Just learn how to fight them instead of complaining like *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing pussys. Its a GAME chill out. If you don't like a character go OUTSIDE and do something else.  Your life isn't confined to some video game system made by Nintendo.


 Random super-angry rant ftl.

Pit and Wolf are borderline of broken.
And Sonic's not far from joining them.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 26, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> If you don't like a character go OUTSIDE and do something else.


 I'm not going to not play a game because a character is not balanced.

Also, its freaking cold outside, so I'll pass.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 26, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well then you have no reason to complain about it then if you're not going to do anything about it (Idk if you have been one of the people who has been whining, but that's directed towards anyone who has been whining and are still playing the game).


----------



## Micah (Mar 26, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's wrong with Wolf?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 26, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If a character isn't balanced there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## JJH (Mar 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think what S_N's trying to say is, it's ok to complain a little bit, but people are constantly complaing about cheap characters (Especially on the GameFAQs forums, not as much here though) and then saying it's not a big deal.


----------



## MGMT (Mar 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If theres nothing you can do about why complain? Its not like thats going to help.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 26, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What you just said involves a lot of time and is assuming a character stands still. As ANY other character I can just fly over you to the other side of the stage while you recover from the lag time.


----------



## MGMT (Mar 26, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only part of your post I understood and/or made any sense.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 26, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's weird because the rest of my post revolves around that point. Try reading it


----------



## Kyle (Mar 26, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Umm, Wolf? What's wrong with him?


----------



## MGMT (Mar 26, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have read it, a few time actually. What has me confused is that it is entirely irrelevant to SNs post.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The only thing wrong with him is recovery.
Everything else is _perfect._


----------



## MGMT (Mar 26, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Doesn't DeDeDe recover too?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 26, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What?
Everyone recovers.

But Wolf, arguably has the worst. It's short, and he falls straight down after using it. No momentum.

But that's the only thing wrong with him.

He's fast, strong, good smashes, good specials, a spammable projectile, a reflector, and a good Final Smash.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 26, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wrong SN post. Woops.


----------



## Micah (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGMT (Mar 26, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops not DeDeDe. I meant Ikes sucks too. I was just talking with my friend before I posted about DeDeDe.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 26, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ike's Side-B is really good for recovery though   
^_^			

and his Up-B is decent for when you're right below the edge.


----------



## MGMT (Mar 26, 2008)

if your knocked off to far your screwed though. Depends how fast your going. But if your going really fast the only person that will live is basically kirby.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 27, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I said, there's no point in complaining if you're not going to do anything about it.  That's what I meant .


----------



## MGMT (Mar 27, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well... You can't really do anything about. Its not like you can remake the game or go back in time and warn Nintendo about this..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 29, 2008)

Ike... Ugh. Personally, I hate him. He's so... slow. I know I'm just not playing him right, but I hate his recovery, and just everything in general about him.


----------

